# Leather Scuffs?



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Does anyone know anywhere in northern ireland that would be able to repair scuff as seen on my seats below


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ask pimp master p he is very good at it and the audio advice guys know him very well as he has been about since they started!


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Take a look here http://www.lttsolutions.net/

They should be able to provide you the goodies to fix it


----------

